# im trippin out guys



## TNHarley

Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid 
Give me support bitches!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Do it! 

and have fun


----------



## TNHarley

As i said idk the rules but i know my ribs and prime rib can get panties wet.


----------



## TNHarley

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Do it!
> 
> and have fun


I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted


----------



## Disir

Pfftt.........you are going to blow their doors off with your awesomeness.


----------



## TNHarley

Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
OldLady strollingbones ChrisL


----------



## Crixus

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!




And where is this happening?


----------



## TNHarley

Disir said:


> Pfftt.........you are going to blow their doors off with your awesomeness.


Thanks!
I got told a couple weeks ago i cook better than the guy that built the rig i mentioned.
He knows the biz.. asked me to help him cook for the local fire dept fundraiser.
This is awesome!


----------



## TNHarley

Crixus said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this happening?
Click to expand...

TN my nig


----------



## hjmick

No guts, no glory.


----------



## mdk

I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.


----------



## BULLDOG

5 Pounds of brisket overnighted to me as proof, or it never happened


----------



## TNHarley

mdk said:


> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.


You are the only dick so far.  very disappointed in you mr!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Very cool! Good luck and good planning.


----------



## TNHarley

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Very cool! Good luck and good planning.


Thanks bro


----------



## BULLDOG

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only dick so far.  very disappointed in you mr!
Click to expand...


Are you cooking dick too? Ask Miketx. He has lots of recipes.


----------



## mdk

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only dick so far.  very disappointed in you mr!
Click to expand...




I hope you knock it out of the park, cracka.


----------



## JoeMoma

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only dick so far.  very disappointed in you mr!
Click to expand...

Break a leg!  (Don’t want to jinx you)


----------



## skye

Don't forget to grill some chicken on the BBQ  too!  with a delicious   spice on top! YUM!  be creative!

All the best!


----------



## Marion Morrison

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!



Grab your balls and BBQ like a man and don't be a douche.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!



Good for you!!  Knock it out the park.


----------



## Crixus

TNHarley said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TN my nig
Click to expand...



Mm. This does me no good. Needs to be TX.But go break a leg, or cook one. Then eat it and if I’m ever in the Cumberland Gap I’ll hit ya up for grub.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!




It's a trip bud.

Is this televised?


----------



## skye

I love BBQs!

YUMMM   that's the best food ! isn't it! 

My Dad RIP.....he used the make the best BBQs!  love them


----------



## TNHarley

Marion Morrison said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab your balls and BBQ like a man and don't be a douche.
Click to expand...

Goddamn right!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!


BBQ is my weakness.


----------



## TNHarley

Crixus said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TN my nig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mm. This does me no good. Needs to be TX.But go break a leg, or cook one. Then eat it and if I’m ever in the Cumberland Gap I’ll hit ya up for grub.
Click to expand...

You better! We would fuck this state up lol


----------



## TNHarley

Uncensored2008 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trip bud.
> 
> Is this televised?
Click to expand...

Lol no


----------



## TNHarley

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> BBQ is my weakness.
Click to expand...

Come see me brother. I will fill you in on tn bbq. Although i know tx got a monopoly lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!


What are you cooking?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

TNHarley said:


> Come see me brother.


Aren't you in Lynchburg or Knoxville?  Next time the Aggies play the Vols or Dors, I may need to make the trip.


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you cooking?
Click to expand...

Idk yet man.. idk what thebrules are. But my game is wide open


----------



## Uncensored2008

TNHarley said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trip bud.
> 
> Is this televised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no
Click to expand...



Televised cooking shows are wild.  There is a lot going on that the audience doesn't see. I got cut at the end of the first episode of the show I was on..


----------



## TNHarley

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come see me brother.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you in Lynchburg or Knoxville?  Next time the Aggies play the Vols or Dors, I may need to make the trip.
Click to expand...

Im abput 4 or 5 hrs from Knoxville but we could make something happen!


----------



## TNHarley

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.


I tried brisket one time and it turned out amazing. Think i made a thread on it lol


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love BBQs!
> 
> YUMMM   that's the best food ! isn't it!
> 
> My Dad RIP.....he used the make the best BBQs!  love them
Click to expand...





You are a disgusting piece of shit!



You insult my Dad's memory!


That is not something funny or something I can accept!


----------



## TNHarley

Uncensored2008 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a trip bud.
> 
> Is this televised?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Televised cooking shows are wild.  There is a lot going on that the audience doesn't see. I got cut at the end of the first episode of the show I was on..
Click to expand...

Which one?
I ask because you are one of the few i respect lol


----------



## TNHarley

skye said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love BBQs!
> 
> YUMMM   that's the best food ! isn't it!
> 
> My Dad RIP.....he used the make the best BBQs!  love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting piece of shit!
> 
> 
> 
> You insult my Dad's memory!
> 
> 
> That is not something funny or something I can accept!
Click to expand...

Be nice! Marion is just having fun


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

TNHarley said:


> I tried brisket one time and it turned out amazing. Think i made a thread on it lol


It's so damn expensive, I never get to do it.  $75 for the cut. '

Last time I smoked and ate a brisket, I had to go on blood pressure medication.


----------



## flacaltenn

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!



The zen is in the words "slow and sensual"..  But you know that.  As Yoda says -- Cook 'em slow you will.


----------



## strollingbones

slow and low....is the way to go


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
> OldLady strollingbones ChrisL



Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.


----------



## sparky

now i want ribs......~S~


----------



## MaryAnne11

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!




Go for it! You can succeed!


----------



## Erinwltr

Dude, back in the 80s, we had a similar set up in VA Beach.  We slow BBQed whole hogs the entire night.  Gawd, you are going to have so much fun.  Wish I could be there!


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!



Break a leg!    Is there a prize if you win?


----------



## Compost

Show them how it's done, Grill Boy!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

TNHarley said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
Click to expand...


That could be your 'retirement' goal. I prefer cooking on my grill instead of on the stove. 

I've had many people tell me that I need to open a restaurant.


----------



## Valerie

best of luck with your pulled pork


----------



## Crixus

TNHarley said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TN my nig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mm. This does me no good. Needs to be TX.But go break a leg, or cook one. Then eat it and if I’m ever in the Cumberland Gap I’ll hit ya up for grub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better! We would fuck this state up lol
Click to expand...



Already have. Ever been to the Nashville sound in Johnson City?


----------



## Crixus

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be your 'retirement' goal. I prefer cooking on my grill instead of on the stove.
> 
> I've had many people tell me that I need to open a restaurant.
Click to expand...




A friend did this. The dude was magic on the grill. He got a food truck and does reall good. He almost lost it though because, in his opinion, he tried to make stuff other folks liked. He went back to cooking what he liked again and now only has to work four hours a day. Down side is you get fat. Hell, I’m fat just because I hang out with the dude.


----------



## strollingbones

you know their sorry asses are just doing shoulders


----------



## Disir

TNHarley said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfftt.........you are going to blow their doors off with your awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I got told a couple weeks ago i cook better than the guy that built the rig i mentioned.
> He knows the biz.. asked me to help him cook for the local fire dept fundraiser.
> This is awesome!
Click to expand...


It is awesome. You just go in and kick.their.asses.good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.



  The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

strollingbones said:


> you know their sorry asses are just doing shoulders



   Pork shoulders are the easiest thing to BBQ no doubt.
Hell,my wife could do one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Be sure and take some pics!!


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pfftt.........you are going to blow their doors off with your awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I got told a couple weeks ago i cook better than the guy that built the rig i mentioned.
> He knows the biz.. asked me to help him cook for the local fire dept fundraiser.
> This is awesome!
Click to expand...


Oh it's a fundraiser.  I had missed this bit of info before.  I guess that means you don't get any prizes.  Some people get some pretty good prizes when they win these types of cookoffs.  I've watched them on the Food Network and stuff before.  The competition will be intense!


----------



## miketx

TNHarley said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the only dick so far.  very disappointed in you mr!
Click to expand...

Nope, that's part of a man.


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
> OldLady strollingbones ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
Click to expand...

Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome


----------



## TNHarley

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Break a leg!    Is there a prize if you win?
Click to expand...

Just a trophy


----------



## TNHarley

Valerie said:


> best of luck with your pulled pork


I wont do that
But i can make some good!


----------



## Darkwind

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!


You want support, you'll have to send Me some of the results....hehe...


Good luck!


----------



## Darkwind

Valerie said:


> best of luck with your pulled pork


Wait...he's going to be pulling his pork?

I think I"m going to change My mind on that care package....


----------



## TNHarley

Crixus said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TN my nig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mm. This does me no good. Needs to be TX.But go break a leg, or cook one. Then eat it and if I’m ever in the Cumberland Gap I’ll hit ya up for grub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better! We would fuck this state up lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Already have. Ever been to the Nashville sound in Johnson City?
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Darkwind

strollingbones said:


> slow and low....is the way to go


Yeah, but all you wimmin say that.....lol


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!
Click to expand...

If you miss that small window to pull it off, its fucked.. lol


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you cooking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk yet man.. idk what thebrules are. But my game is wide open
Click to expand...

Good luck

I’m smoking some pork butts tomorrow


----------



## rightwinger

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!
Click to expand...


I gave up on briskets 
Low heat for 14 hours and they still weren’t tender


----------



## TNHarley

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave up on briskets
> Low heat for 14 hours and they still weren’t tender
Click to expand...

I did them once and turned out great. It wasnt a full brisket though. It was only around 5 or 6 pounds or something


----------



## TNHarley

Said i can make anything as long as its cooked on a grill. Thinking about doing prjme rib smoked turkey grilled ceasar salad and bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers. But im not settled on it yet.
HereWeGoAgain you have experience with this.. would that be a good combo?


----------



## rightwinger

TNHarley said:


> Said i can make anything as long as its cooked on a grill. Thinking about doing prjme rib smoked turkey grilled ceasar salad and bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers. But im not settled on it yet.


Sounds good

good luck


----------



## TNHarley

Have considered cowboy baked beans with pancetta but i dont have any cast iron pots :/


----------



## TNHarley

Smoked salmon fish tacos?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!



You can do it man!

I mean you have to be able to do onr thing in life right, well hopefully, but I believe in you man!

( Best of luck but please keep the local CDC number handy just in case... )


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

TNHarley said:


> Smoked salmon fish tacos?



1. Remember the lime and cilantro!

2. Make your own Salsa.

3. Serve a good Mexican Beer!


----------



## TNHarley

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked salmon fish tacos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Remember the lime and cilantro!
> 
> 2. Make your own Salsa.
> 
> 3. Serve a good Mexican Beer!
Click to expand...

I make a killer mango salsa


----------



## TNHarley

Mango and cucumber.. an excellent combination for taste and texture


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you miss that small window to pull it off, its fucked.. lol
Click to expand...


   Exactly.
The thing most neophytes get wrong is the the final temp vs the final texture. 
     Regardless if you use the Texas crutch or not to get past the stall the same rules apply.
   You have to wait till the brisket takes on an all most jelly like consistency.
     When you shake it it should jiggle and a temp prob should go in with almost no resistance.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

rightwinger said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave up on briskets
> Low heat for 14 hours and they still weren’t tender
Click to expand...


  Let me know if you want the trick to good brisket.
There is one thing you need to look for.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, we do beef brisket as part of the BBQ palette.  All other bbq regions give us hell for it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The absolute hardest BBQ to get right!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave up on briskets
> Low heat for 14 hours and they still weren’t tender
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did them once and turned out great. It wasnt a full brisket though. It was only around 5 or 6 pounds or something
Click to expand...


  That ain't a brisket.
You need a 20 lb packer.
    It's not unusual to spend 150 bucks for a nice brisket.
Hell,I'll drop 300 for a 20lb brisket in a mid grade Wagyu without blinking.


----------



## OKTexas

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!




You best get in some practice with that rig, it's not like cooking at home.


.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> Said i can make anything as long as its cooked on a grill. Thinking about doing prjme rib smoked turkey grilled ceasar salad and bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers. But im not settled on it yet.
> HereWeGoAgain you have experience with this.. would that be a good combo?



  In Texas it's all about the meat.
You have brisket,chicken,ribs,sausage and sometimes a freestyle class.
   The thing ya wanna win here is brisket.
The closest I got in a major cook off was 3rd in yard bird and 9th in brisket with 250 participants.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

OKTexas said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You best get in some practice with that rig, it's not like cooking at home.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


 Exactly!!
It can take weeks to learn a stick smokers habits.


----------



## MaryAnne11

HereWeGoAgain said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know their sorry asses are just doing shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork shoulders are the easiest thing to BBQ no doubt.
> Hell,my wife could do one.
Click to expand...


Care to share your recipe?


----------



## Compost

TNHarley said:


> Have considered cowboy baked beans with pancetta but i dont have any cast iron pots :/


Cast iron cooking is a whole other art form.  Cowboy baked beans is too big a dream for you right now.  Stick with what you know for the competition.  Jalapeno poppers wrapped in bacon!  Grilled turkey ceasar!  Prime rib!  Do it!!


----------



## strollingbones

what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....

TNHarley


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
> OldLady strollingbones ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
Click to expand...


  I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.


----------



## ChrisL

strollingbones said:


> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley



It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.


----------



## ChrisL

TNHarley said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> best of luck with your pulled pork
> 
> 
> 
> I wont do that
> But i can make some good!
Click to expand...


Is that what you call it?  Pulled pork?  Doesn't bring about very attractive images, I must say.


----------



## OldLady

I'm proud of you, grasshopper.


----------



## strollingbones

Good cast iron is hard to get and pricey...I am not talking that lodge stuff..I have pans older than tn


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MaryAnne11 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know their sorry asses are just doing shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork shoulders are the easiest thing to BBQ no doubt.
> Hell,my wife could do one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to share your recipe?
Click to expand...


    It's really not that complicated.
  Pick up a 5 to 6 lb. pork butt or shoulder.
Rub it down with you favorite pork rub,wrap tightly with saran wrap and put in the fridge overnight.
   Get the pit to 225,I generally use a mixture of oak and pecan.
An hour our two into the smoke you need to spritz occasionally to help build bark.
  I use a coke/apple juice mixture. Bring the internal temp to 190 to 195 ,wrap in foil and an old towel then place it in a cambro or ice chest for an hour.

  Thats it other than a vinegar sauce and some coleslaw for your sandwich's.


----------



## Crixus

TNHarley said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is this happening?
> 
> 
> 
> TN my nig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mm. This does me no good. Needs to be TX.But go break a leg, or cook one. Then eat it and if I’m ever in the Cumberland Gap I’ll hit ya up for grub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better! We would fuck this state up lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Already have. Ever been to the Nashville sound in Johnson City?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope
Click to expand...




Well don’t ever do it if you plan on making fun of Lenord Skenerd. You will likely get cut.


----------



## Crixus

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know their sorry asses are just doing shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork shoulders are the easiest thing to BBQ no doubt.
> Hell,my wife could do one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to share your recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really not that complicated.
> Pick up a 5 to 6 lb. pork butt or shoulder.
> Rub it down with you favorite pork rub,wrap tightly with saran wrap and put in the fridge overnight.
> Get the pit to 225,I generally use a mixture of oak and pecan.
> An hour our two into the smoke you need to spritz occasionally to help build bark.
> I use a coke/apple juice mixture. Bring the internal temp to 190 to 195 ,wrap in foil and an old towel then place it in a cambro or ice chest for an hour.
> 
> Thats it other than a vinegar sauce and some coleslaw for your sandwich's.
Click to expand...



Texans go nuts over briskets and butts.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.
Click to expand...

Beans have to be in the beanpot.  It's not the pot, it's the years of gudge baked into the sides.  It tastes better.  Cast iron can work, as long as it's what you've been using right along, but up here, we use 





I use my grandmother's.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley   Don't try anything fancy or new.


----------



## Mindful

ChrisL said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
> OldLady strollingbones ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
Click to expand...


TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers? 

 Now that should be good.


----------



## Compost

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beans have to be in the beanpot.  It's not the pot, it's the years of gudge baked into the sides.  It tastes better.  Cast iron can work, as long as it's what you've been using right along, but up here, we use
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> I use my grandmother's.
Click to expand...

Cast iron must be chosen carefully and seasoned carefully.  Meanwhile, what you say is all very heartwarming.  But your grandma didn't make Cowboy beans she made Yankee beans.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley   Don't try anything fancy or new.


Yes, i have decided against doing that.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
> OldLady strollingbones ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
Click to expand...

It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
Very fun dish


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beans have to be in the beanpot.  It's not the pot, it's the years of gudge baked into the sides.  It tastes better.  Cast iron can work, as long as it's what you've been using right along, but up here, we use
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> I use my grandmother's.
Click to expand...

I want one


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bet i would blow their minds with ground ribeye spaghetti hamburgers!
> OldLady strollingbones ChrisL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
Click to expand...


Never heard of Roman noodles.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
Click to expand...








Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.


----------



## Tilly

Good Luck, TN! 
You can do it!
(but not with weird spaghetti hamburgers )


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
Click to expand...


Sounds wonderful. 

I still prefer egg and chips.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
Click to expand...

I like eggs


----------



## jon_berzerk

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!


good luck have a great time


----------



## Marion Morrison

BULLDOG said:


> 5 Pounds of brisket overnighted to me as proof, or it never happened



Give him the brisket, I'll take the Prime Rib, TIA.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Good Luck, TN!
> You can do it!
> (but not with weird spaghetti hamburgers )



Tilly; have you heard of those noodles?


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like eggs
Click to expand...


Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.


----------



## TNHarley

I want you all to try the damn spaghetti hamburgers. After you enjoy them, i expect 10 dollars paypaled to me for your character assassination against me. 
Thanks.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.
Click to expand...

LOL i meant just regular eggs.. omelets, fried, scrambled.. IDC
I dont have those chickens for ornaments! lol


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i meant just regular eggs.. omelets, fried, scrambled.. IDC
> I dont have those chickens for ornaments! lol
Click to expand...


That's what I meant. 

Question: why do you put eggs  in the fridge?


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck, TN!
> You can do it!
> (but not with weird spaghetti hamburgers )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly; have you heard of those noodles?
Click to expand...

I think TN meant Ramen (not Roman) noodles 
I’ve heard of them but haven’t had them.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck, TN!
> You can do it!
> (but not with weird spaghetti hamburgers )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly; have you heard of those noodles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think TN meant Ramen (not Roman) noodles
> I’ve heard of them but haven’t had them.
Click to expand...


So he can't spell? Well you can't have everything.

Do they have them in England?


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i meant just regular eggs.. omelets, fried, scrambled.. IDC
> I dont have those chickens for ornaments! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I meant.
> 
> Question: why do you put eggs  in the fridge?
Click to expand...

They will last longer.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck, TN!
> You can do it!
> (but not with weird spaghetti hamburgers )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly; have you heard of those noodles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think TN meant Ramen (not Roman) noodles
> I’ve heard of them but haven’t had them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he can't spell? Well you can't have everything.
> 
> Do they have them in England?
Click to expand...

Lol.  I think we have them in England, but I’m not sure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i meant just regular eggs.. omelets, fried, scrambled.. IDC
> I dont have those chickens for ornaments! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I meant.
> 
> Question: why do you put eggs  in the fridge?
Click to expand...


  We refrigerate eggs in the US because they are washed before selling. This removes the coating eggs have on them when hatched causing them to spoil if left unrefrigerated.


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I like eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i meant just regular eggs.. omelets, fried, scrambled.. IDC
> I dont have those chickens for ornaments! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I meant.
> 
> Question: why do you put eggs  in the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will last longer.
Click to expand...


To refrigerate or not to refrigerate: that is the question. 

Why The U.S. Chills Its Eggs And Most Of The World Doesn't


----------



## Mindful

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> I still prefer egg and chips.
> 
> 
> 
> I like eggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Figuring out how to take that. Knowing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i meant just regular eggs.. omelets, fried, scrambled.. IDC
> I dont have those chickens for ornaments! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I meant.
> 
> Question: why do you put eggs  in the fridge?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We refrigerate eggs in the US because they are washed before selling. This removes the coating eggs have on them when hatched causing them to spoil if left unrefrigerated.
Click to expand...


I'd heard you did something weird with them.


----------



## OldLady

Compost said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beans have to be in the beanpot.  It's not the pot, it's the years of gudge baked into the sides.  It tastes better.  Cast iron can work, as long as it's what you've been using right along, but up here, we use
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> I use my grandmother's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cast iron must be chosen carefully and seasoned carefully.  Meanwhile, what you say is all very heartwarming.  But your grandma didn't make Cowboy beans she made Yankee beans.
Click to expand...

Oh.  Cowboy beans are different?  I never had them.  You still have to cook them, don't you?


----------



## Compost

OldLady said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beans have to be in the beanpot.  It's not the pot, it's the years of gudge baked into the sides.  It tastes better.  Cast iron can work, as long as it's what you've been using right along, but up here, we use
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> I use my grandmother's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cast iron must be chosen carefully and seasoned carefully.  Meanwhile, what you say is all very heartwarming.  But your grandma didn't make Cowboy beans she made Yankee beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  Cowboy beans are different?  I never had them.  You still have to cook them, don't you?
Click to expand...

Yes, Yankee Pot o Beans, cowboys cook theirs.


----------



## Mindful

BTW, Tilly. Did you see Jeremy Corbyn telling us how to coddle eggs on 'Gogglebox'?

A hard lefty, coddling eggs?  !!!


----------



## ChrisL

For cast iron, whenever I get a new pan, I just scrub it well, coat it in oil and then cook it.  Works great!  As if you have been using it for years.


----------



## TNHarley

Well just got an update. Things have changed for this year. Its money for wvery entry. Im not paying to do sides. I am going to do 2 meats. Chicken and either prime rib pork loin or ribs.
Chicken and ribs are the "special class" and pay 300 to the winner. Regular classes pay like 150 or 2.
I make a crazy good smoked chicken. I know exactly when to pull it off 
Got some more thinking to do on the other meat


----------



## strollingbones

how much are the fees?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> Well just got an update. Things have changed for this year. Its money for wvery entry. Im not paying to do sides. I am going to do 2 meats. Chicken and either prime rib pork loin or ribs.
> Chicken and ribs are the "special class" and pay 300 to the winner. Regular classes pay like 150 or 2.
> I make a crazy good smoked chicken. I know exactly when to pull it off
> Got some more thinking to do on the other meat



   Now you at least have a target list.
I'd go yardbird and ribs.
   What type of ribs by the way? I have a killer recipe for Dino bones(beef short ribs)









  The last photo shows the stall in vivid detail.
Note the dark smoke stains on the bone,then the quick exposer of the white bone after the stall.
    This occurs when the meat reaches the temp to start out putting moisture which cools the meat.
    When you get past that point the meat retreats rapidly on the bone.
     This obviously pertains to boneless cuts such as brisket but with a different tell.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just got an update. Things have changed for this year. Its money for wvery entry. Im not paying to do sides. I am going to do 2 meats. Chicken and either prime rib pork loin or ribs.
> Chicken and ribs are the "special class" and pay 300 to the winner. Regular classes pay like 150 or 2.
> I make a crazy good smoked chicken. I know exactly when to pull it off
> Got some more thinking to do on the other meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you at least have a target list.
> I'd go yardbird and ribs.
> What type of ribs by the way? I have a killer recipe for Dino bones(beef short ribs)
> 
> View attachment 187272
> View attachment 187274
> 
> The last photo shows the stall in vivid detail.
> Note the dark smoke stains on the bone,then the quick exposer of the white bone after the stall.
> This occurs when the meat reaches the temp to start out putting moisture which cools the meat.
> When you get past that point the meat retreats rapidly on the bone.
> This obviously pertains to boneless cuts such as brisket but with a different tell.
Click to expand...



  Oh....if you havent done these they taste like brisket yet are far more rich!!
    Think of them as the baby back of the pig rib that takes way longer to cook.


----------



## koshergrl

mdk said:


> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.


It's 50/50....the kind of odds that are fun!


----------



## TNHarley

strollingbones said:


> how much are the fees?


25 an entry


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just got an update. Things have changed for this year. Its money for wvery entry. Im not paying to do sides. I am going to do 2 meats. Chicken and either prime rib pork loin or ribs.
> Chicken and ribs are the "special class" and pay 300 to the winner. Regular classes pay like 150 or 2.
> I make a crazy good smoked chicken. I know exactly when to pull it off
> Got some more thinking to do on the other meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you at least have a target list.
> I'd go yardbird and ribs.
> What type of ribs by the way? I have a killer recipe for Dino bones(beef short ribs)
> 
> View attachment 187272
> View attachment 187274
> 
> The last photo shows the stall in vivid detail.
> Note the dark smoke stains on the bone,then the quick exposer of the white bone after the stall.
> This occurs when the meat reaches the temp to start out putting moisture which cools the meat.
> When you get past that point the meat retreats rapidly on the bone.
> This obviously pertains to boneless cuts such as brisket but with a different tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....if you havent done these they taste like brisket yet are far more rich!!
> Think of them as the baby back of the pig rib that takes way longer to cook.
Click to expand...

Oh i love doing beef ribs. They are the best. I just dont do them much because it takes so many to fill everyone up lol


----------



## TNHarley

koshergrl said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 50/50....the kind of odds that are fun!
Click to expand...

Oh go hang a ****** or somethin, ya party pooper


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I havent asked ya Dude...
Do you have adequate temp probes?

   Like this brisket..
It requires a probe for the flat,the point and the deckle to be ready for the jiggle test.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well just got an update. Things have changed for this year. Its money for wvery entry. Im not paying to do sides. I am going to do 2 meats. Chicken and either prime rib pork loin or ribs.
> Chicken and ribs are the "special class" and pay 300 to the winner. Regular classes pay like 150 or 2.
> I make a crazy good smoked chicken. I know exactly when to pull it off
> Got some more thinking to do on the other meat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you at least have a target list.
> I'd go yardbird and ribs.
> What type of ribs by the way? I have a killer recipe for Dino bones(beef short ribs)
> 
> View attachment 187272
> View attachment 187274
> 
> The last photo shows the stall in vivid detail.
> Note the dark smoke stains on the bone,then the quick exposer of the white bone after the stall.
> This occurs when the meat reaches the temp to start out putting moisture which cools the meat.
> When you get past that point the meat retreats rapidly on the bone.
> This obviously pertains to boneless cuts such as brisket but with a different tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....if you havent done these they taste like brisket yet are far more rich!!
> Think of them as the baby back of the pig rib that takes way longer to cook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i love doing beef ribs. They are the best. I just dont do them much because it takes so many to fill everyone up lol
Click to expand...


  Those two three bone racks will feed six people.
The bones are damn near as thick as my wrist.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I havent asked ya Dude...
> Do you have adequate temp probes?
> 
> Like this brisket..
> It requires a probe for the flat,the point and the deckle to be ready for the jiggle test.



  Whoops,forgot the pic.....




  Thats a $250 buck Wagyu from Snake River Farms.


----------



## koshergrl

TNHarley said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 50/50....the kind of odds that are fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh go hang a ****** or somethin, ya party pooper
Click to expand...


I am hopeful that you will make a decent showing!
I covered a chili cook off for some paper at some point. Those people got kinda tense about things!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

koshergrl said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you make a fool of yourself and come in last place.
> 
> 
> 
> It's 50/50....the kind of odds that are fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh go hang a ****** or somethin, ya party pooper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am hopeful that you will make a decent showing!
> I covered a chili cook off for some paper at some point. Those people got kinda tense about things!
Click to expand...


  You have no idea!!
In my few years of competition I saw many weird things.
     The judges would walk around as party goers and test you on your hospitality,that being a big thing in Texas.
   They'd also ask questions about your methods in an attempt to trip you up and disqualify you.


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I havent asked ya Dude...
> Do you have adequate temp probes?
> 
> Like this brisket..
> It requires a probe for the flat,the point and the deckle to be ready for the jiggle test.


Yes. I have a good one and he said his big grill has new thermostats


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I havent asked ya Dude...
> Do you have adequate temp probes?
> 
> Like this brisket..
> It requires a probe for the flat,the point and the deckle to be ready for the jiggle test.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I have a good one and he said his big grill has new thermostats
Click to expand...


  While the pit temp is obviously important you're gonna need a shitload of internal meat probes.
    I use two for a yardbird(for every bird if it's competition) same goes with my briskets only it's three probes per.

     Ya base your entries off of multiple birds,briskets and ribs based on the individual cooking progress of individual parts thus increasing your chances of getting the win.

   We generally smoked four briskets,a half dozen yardbirds and a half dozen racks of the rib being judged be it pork or beef.

    The thought being no piece of meat is the same no matter the label.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley, when does this competition take place?


----------



## TNHarley

3 weeks


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> 3 weeks



 Pictures......


----------



## Darkwind

TNHarley said:


> Said i can make anything as long as its cooked on a grill. Thinking about doing prjme rib smoked turkey grilled ceasar salad and bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers. But im not settled on it yet.
> HereWeGoAgain you have experience with this.. would that be a good combo?


I don't know man.  Ceasar salad on a grill seems just wrong somehow....


----------



## Darkwind

Crixus said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know their sorry asses are just doing shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork shoulders are the easiest thing to BBQ no doubt.
> Hell,my wife could do one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Care to share your recipe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really not that complicated.
> Pick up a 5 to 6 lb. pork butt or shoulder.
> Rub it down with you favorite pork rub,wrap tightly with saran wrap and put in the fridge overnight.
> Get the pit to 225,I generally use a mixture of oak and pecan.
> An hour our two into the smoke you need to spritz occasionally to help build bark.
> I use a coke/apple juice mixture. Bring the internal temp to 190 to 195 ,wrap in foil and an old towel then place it in a cambro or ice chest for an hour.
> 
> Thats it other than a vinegar sauce and some coleslaw for your sandwich's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Texans go nuts over briskets and butts.
Click to expand...

I've been known to go nuts over a few butts too!


----------



## TNHarley

Darkwind said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said i can make anything as long as its cooked on a grill. Thinking about doing prjme rib smoked turkey grilled ceasar salad and bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers. But im not settled on it yet.
> HereWeGoAgain you have experience with this.. would that be a good combo?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man.  Ceasar salad on a grill seems just wrong somehow....
Click to expand...

Its so good. Just toss the whole leafs in olive oil salt and pepper. MONEY


----------



## Darkwind

TNHarley said:


> Well just got an update. Things have changed for this year. Its money for wvery entry. Im not paying to do sides. I am going to do 2 meats. Chicken and either prime rib pork loin or ribs.
> Chicken and ribs are the "special class" and pay 300 to the winner. Regular classes pay like 150 or 2.
> I make a crazy good smoked chicken. I know exactly when to pull it off
> Got some more thinking to do on the other meat


Wait.  You know exactly when to pull off your chicken?  

Yikes....


----------



## MaryAnne11

OldLady said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size cast iron pot do you need?  you pay the shipping each way  cause i want my cast iron back....
> 
> TNHarley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would probably be cheaper for him to just buy one.  You don't need a super expensive one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beans have to be in the beanpot.  It's not the pot, it's the years of gudge baked into the sides.  It tastes better.  Cast iron can work, as long as it's what you've been using right along, but up here, we use
> 
> View attachment 186847
> 
> I use my grandmother's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cast iron must be chosen carefully and seasoned carefully.  Meanwhile, what you say is all very heartwarming.  But your grandma didn't make Cowboy beans she made Yankee beans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  Cowboy beans are different?  I never had them.  You still have to cook them, don't you?
Click to expand...



You have to try Cowboy beans! You will love them! My DIL makes them especially for me.

3 kinds of beans, ground beef, brown sugar,etc.  I do not have the complete recipe, just google Cowboy beans.

I want some now!


----------



## MaryAnne11

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti hamburgers???  Now you are just getting scary.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
Click to expand...

Ramen, typo.


----------



## MaryAnne11

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a really cheap, gross noodle meal. I didnt use the seasonings so it was ok lol..
> I tossed noodles with egg and fried them so they would stay together. It worked out great.
Click to expand...



Those are good, crunched up in a salad,too.


----------



## Mindful

MaryAnne11 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not remember my thread about it? They were awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've participated in a LOT of food threads here, but now that you mention it, I think I remember something about you wanting to experiment with spaghetti hamburgers.  I still haven't figured out WHY yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TNHarley experimenting with spaghetti hamburgers?
> 
> Now that should be good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was actually. Mozzarella, spaghetti sauce and a patty. I made the bun from roman noodles.
> Very fun dish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of Roman noodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ramen, typo.
Click to expand...


I bet he did it on purpose.


----------



## Witchit

TNHarley said:


> Some of you know i love to cook. Some of you know i love to bbq. Well, i finally got asked!
> Someone i know got a spot at the local bbq cook off. Fairly decent competition.. around 50 or so entries.. anyways, they asked me to cook and represent them.. idk the rules or anything yet. I didnt say yes.. i said let me think.
> But i am SO giddy! I will be using his grill which is about 5ft by 10ft with a kitchen and patio. Amazing set up. About a 10k dollar rig..
> I have never cooked with a system like this but i fully believe i can do well.
> Im so excited but nervous.. lol like a little kid
> Give me support bitches!




*REPRESENT!!!*​


----------



## MaryAnne11

TNHarley said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
Click to expand...

Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!

Wishing success.


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said i can make anything as long as its cooked on a grill. Thinking about doing prjme rib smoked turkey grilled ceasar salad and bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers. But im not settled on it yet.
> HereWeGoAgain you have experience with this.. would that be a good combo?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man.  Ceasar salad on a grill seems just wrong somehow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its so good. Just toss the whole leafs in olive oil salt and pepper. MONEY
Click to expand...

A smoky wilt.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## OldLady

MaryAnne11 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
Click to expand...

I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
Click to expand...

I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
Click to expand...


America's got talent?


----------



## OldLady

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
Click to expand...

I'm laughing, but maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
Click to expand...

You really don't watch tv, do you?


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't watch tv, do you?
Click to expand...


I really do. But not yours.


----------



## OldLady

Mindful said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't watch tv, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do. But not yours.
Click to expand...

We have two cable channels that are all about cooking food and food competitions.  Food Channel and Food Network.


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing, but maybe I shouldn't.
Click to expand...

That was ALL joking lol


----------



## Mindful

OldLady said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't watch tv, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do. But not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have two cable channels that are all about cooking food and food competitions.  Food Channel and Food Network.
Click to expand...


I couldn't resist that comment to him.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't watch tv, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do. But not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have two cable channels that are all about cooking food and food competitions.  Food Channel and Food Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist that comment to him.
Click to expand...

You are always pickin on me :/


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't watch tv, do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really do. But not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have two cable channels that are all about cooking food and food competitions.  Food Channel and Food Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist that comment to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always pickin on me :/
Click to expand...


You're so perky.


----------



## TNHarley

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't watch tv, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really do. But not yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have two cable channels that are all about cooking food and food competitions.  Food Channel and Food Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist that comment to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always pickin on me :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so perky.
Click to expand...

your insatiable


----------



## Mindful

TNHarley said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really do. But not yours.
> 
> 
> 
> We have two cable channels that are all about cooking food and food competitions.  Food Channel and Food Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist that comment to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are always pickin on me :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so perky.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your insatiable
Click to expand...



I said I was sorry.


----------



## MaryAnne11

OldLady said:


> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
Click to expand...



There you go! One step ahead of the competition,already.


----------



## MaryAnne11

Mindful said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryAnne11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do it!
> 
> and have fun
> 
> 
> 
> I need to! If i was to do well, it might give me the push to open a bar/grill that i always wanted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Win or lose you should open a BBQ place! Money in that,especially if you are in a small town!
> 
> Wishing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish he could just teach the new guy in our town how to cook.  He opened a Barbecue joint last year and it SUCKS.  Everything.  I still don't know what the love of barbecue is about, because whatever shit he's making, I have a feeling even I could open a cook book and do better.  At least with sides, for sure.
> You might be able to earn a good living doing that, TN.  Grill Master classes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on being on tv shows by June. Thats my step 3 lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's got talent?
Click to expand...


Dancing With The Stars!


----------



## MaryAnne11

Better yet!

*BEAT BOBBY FLAY!*


----------



## Larsky

Slow and low!


----------



## TNHarley

IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/


----------



## Compost

TNHarley said:


> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/


What's the matter?


----------



## TNHarley

Compost said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter?
Click to expand...

Money


----------



## Compost

TNHarley said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/
> 
> 
> 
> What's the matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money
Click to expand...

You better review the rules.  I'm pretty sure you aren't supposed to grill money.


----------



## Larsky

TNHarley said:


> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/


Fuck.


----------



## TNHarley

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.
Click to expand...

Yea, its going to cost me around 125 or so for everything. IMy two biggest bills we due last week and next. Then we going to the beach..
Dont know how i will pull it off.
Start a gofundme bro


----------



## Larsky

TNHarley said:


> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, its going to cost me around 125 or so for everything. IMy two biggest bills we due last week and next. Then we going to the beach..
> Dont know how i will pull it off.
> Start a gofundme bro
Click to expand...

Hit the casino. You'll double your money!


----------



## TNHarley

Larsky said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if im going to be able to do this or not :/
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, its going to cost me around 125 or so for everything. IMy two biggest bills we due last week and next. Then we going to the beach..
> Dont know how i will pull it off.
> Start a gofundme bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hit the casino. You'll double your money!
Click to expand...

Ill end up being on ID in a couple years because my wife went crazy and slit my throat because i lost our vacation money in tunica lol


----------



## TNHarley

"crazy woman syndrome"
why not just call it "woman?"


----------



## OldLady

What about pawning a couple of your guns?   I'm being totally serious.  I don't know about anything else you own except your motorcycle, and I don't think people pawn those.


----------



## TNHarley

Ill be debt free in 3 years. Then i can cook all the fuckin prime rib i want!


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> What about pawning a couple of your guns?   I'm being totally serious.  I don't know about anything else you own except your motorcycle, and I don't think people pawn those.


Naw. I can wait. It will be around next year. 
Maybe i will go join a different one sometime this year. There are a couple fairly close every year.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about pawning a couple of your guns?   I'm being totally serious.  I don't know about anything else you own except your motorcycle, and I don't think people pawn those.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. I can wait. It will be around next year.
> Maybe i will go join a different one sometime this year. There are a couple fairly close every year.
Click to expand...


  Did you ever find out the rules and what you can cook?
Or is it make what ya want?


----------



## TNHarley

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about pawning a couple of your guns?   I'm being totally serious.  I don't know about anything else you own except your motorcycle, and I don't think people pawn those.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw. I can wait. It will be around next year.
> Maybe i will go join a different one sometime this year. There are a couple fairly close every year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you ever find out the rules and what you can cook?
> Or is it make what ya want?
Click to expand...

It was anything but they had special classes for chicken, ribs and pulled. I think they paid double.


----------

